# B12 Sport coupe RWD conversion brainstorm



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok, so i know it's been speculated, discussed and toiled over, and most consider it impossible, or not worth the time, but let's get some brainstorming together. up here in canada, good RWD cars don't exist or need major restoration and have high base costs to start with, so i'm just brainstorming the possibility of this.

Most people have thought of using s13 parts along with an sr20det (though most speculation is for b13 and 14 sentras), but i was thinking it may be simpler to use s12 parts and along with a brand new JDM CA18det + tranny. i was thinking that because the s12 200sx has a much more similar body, and probably a much more adaptable chassis part, being as they're both hatchback coupes. i know it's a stretch, and i don't know much of chassis work, but chassis do aide in body design, as they must support similar bodies.

the mark I s12 has a wheelbase of 95.3 in, and the b12 has a wheelbase of 95.7 in. 

anyone got some serious input with some waaay better knowledge on some of this stuff?


----------



## bossballa (Apr 12, 2008)

wow i got to see this. that will make a tight azz drift ride. where in canada you at?


----------



## lexicondevil (Jul 3, 2008)

Dude, a RWD Sport Coupe would be killer. I *have* to see this happen .


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

well my ywo sents are u would be better off making a n13/n14 AWD or a rear B12 AWD wagon a rear drive like the mistsu lancers folks do.. kinda like the subys way of thinking.. transvers mount rear drive..IMO .. just food for thought..
chip


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

In my business I see a LOT of people who make rail buggies as well as rock crawlers on tube frames. I think it'd be simplest to take a ca18det with the awd trans (which I have), and then have someone with experience cut out the trunk, enlarge the tunnel for a driveshaft and exhaust, install a tube chasis to support a straight axle rear end with leaf springs. Basically you'd need to find the gear ratio of the factory AWD trans and then order a custom rear end housing from like strange engineering that is built with the correct width and gear ratio.

AWD would be so much simpler than RWD and you wouldn't have to worry about fitting the engine - just a couple of custom trans mounts for the AWD trans. When I bought my ca18det I got the AWD trans with it, and if my business gets it's longterm contract you may see a B12 sentra that's awd...


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Campground Man said:


> In my business I see a LOT of people who make rail buggies as well as rock crawlers on tube frames. I think it'd be simplest to take a ca18det with the awd trans (which I have), and then have someone with experience cut out the trunk, enlarge the tunnel for a driveshaft and exhaust, install a tube chasis to support a straight axle rear end with leaf springs. Basically you'd need to find the gear ratio of the factory AWD trans and then order a custom rear end housing from like strange engineering that is built with the correct width and gear ratio.
> 
> AWD would be so much simpler than RWD and you wouldn't have to worry about fitting the engine - just a couple of custom trans mounts for the AWD trans. When I bought my ca18det I got the AWD trans with it, and if my business gets it's longterm contract you may see a B12 sentra that's awd...


an AWD b12 is too easy though, as there is already a production level AWD B12 (the AWD wagon). that would be as simple (really it's not simple, just simpler) as using a wagon donor car and transplanting, and using a JD SR20DET + AWD tranny from a pulsar GTi-R. 

The b12 would literally be the easiest sentra to do an AWD conversion on, if you can find an AWD wagon.

AWD is great, and nothing wrong with it, but it would be easier to find a nice AWD car to work with than to do this conversion. the RWD conversion on the other hand looks like it's in the similar price range of buying a nice RWD car.

as for the "where I am question", i'm in Kelowna BC.

another thought that i had: when i just googled RWD conversion, a prelude conversion came up, and what the guy did was turned his Lude into a rear engine car buy mounting the engine in trunk and simply using his FWD H22A on in the rear, and then extended all the transmission shift linkage to the front. rather ingenious, but way to much work. as there are many RWD nissan engines that could be dropped in, it would be simpler to use either a CA18DET or sr20DET from an s13.

i do want this for the ability to drift a little without too much effort heh. we have some very nice windy mountain passes up here that are empty, as well as some weekend AutoX in the summer. not to mention FR is quicker than FF.

my other idea is simply to restore a MKII 200SX, cuz those are sick cars. drop an 18DET in there for hella a lotta fun. i'm sure to find one in the local junk yard.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Well the problem with finding an AWD sentra is the fact they only made it in the station wagon - and it's rare...

Coupled with this is the fact that the B12 wagons rear end is going to have a different gear ratio than the transmission from a ca18det.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Campground Man said:


> Well the problem with finding an AWD sentra is the fact they only made it in the station wagon - and it's rare...
> 
> Coupled with this is the fact that the B12 wagons rear end is going to have a different gear ratio than the transmission from a ca18det.


i know. for AWD though i'd use the sr20DEt from the n14. still the same problem, i know, but it'd be tackle-able.

if i was to go RWD i'd us an s12 as the donor.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Either way you have to re-wire the whole car. If you were going with a SR20DET, you'd want to rob the whole wiring harness from a car with a the sr20de. It's the same thing with a ca18det, I had to rewire my sentra with a pulsar wiring harness to get it to work.

With the ca18det (in awd) all of your motor mounts can be used from the pulsar. The trans mounts would have to be fabricated to fit. With a RWD, you'd have to build mounts up from the subframe to support the engine on the sides - also length would be something to consider as well as a tranny tunnel, either rwd or awd would require a bit of cutting from the body, however I believe awd would take less cutting.

Here's a link to the build thread on my b12 sentra so you can see all the crap i had to go through to get the ca18det in it...

http://www.nissanforums.com/b11-b12-kn13-82-90-chassis/138767-my-plans.html


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

that build is pretty badass.

any plans for a front mount intercooler?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Absolutely, but please post replies on my thread so I don't hi-jack this dudes...

What I plan on is putting a skinny long one to fit behind the lower air dam on the sunny bumper.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

so after much deliberation....

I'm just gonna import an R32 GTS-T LOL


----------

